# Terrible Pics But Possible Spilo/mac ?



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry for the terrible pics and I don't expect anybody to be able to ID properly but if anybody has a guess... There are 3 different fish in this video. I was thinking maybe gold spilo but now I think the second one might be sanchezi and the third a rhombeus??





















This next one is what it looks like, just a little smaller and yellow instead of the red


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Negative on the mac/spilo A Rhom by the looks of it.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay thanks, thats what it was listed as, somebody just said it might be a possible gold. I would get it but I'm not too interested in a rhom right now..especially a baby.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a serrasalmus sanchezi IMO


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I was thinking that too, guess I better go back and look at the scutes.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Added a video, check it out


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhom or sanchezi I think...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I still say rhom on th one in the 1 and 2 picture. Im not even sure which fish is the othr one as I beleibe it is at the beginning of the vid that is low quality but I am not sure.

These fish are about 2.5" so still pretty small

The last picture looks like a sanchezi thought it seems that one is not the one for sale. If you can get a picture of the one the that resemles the fish in the last pic that is ideal. A good quick indicator of a sanchezi is a red brest as even juvies have them under decent conditions while few rhoms display red. Sancheziz also have no terminal band and more blunt of a snout and less concave of a head. Though like I said before with a 2.5" fish it may not have)not have all of these traits yet if it is or is not a sanchezi


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I only posted photos of one of the fish that is for sale. I will get some better pics and post them up, but the fish doesn't have a red breast at all, if anything its slightly orange/yellow. It doesn't have the terminal band though.

Here is another photo from opefe that looks exactly like it, smoke found this one for me.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

bump for the new video.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I was thinking more sanchezi for both fish #1 and #2, but I think fish #3 might possibly be a marginatus?!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Da said:


> I was thinking more sanchezi for both fish #1 and #2, but I think fish #3 might possibly be a marginatus?!


I don't know but people have told me number 3 is a deff rhom... I am not sure which one to buy.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

First 2 are S sanchezi. Last is S rhombeus.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

hastatus said:


> First 2 are S sanchezi. Last is S rhombeus.


Are you sure? I will jump on it if its a sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Restricted- said:


> First 2 are S sanchezi. Last is S rhombeus.


Are you sure? I will jump on it if its a sanchezi.
[/quote]
If you mean the video. Yes . But then what do I know lol.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

hastatus said:


> First 2 are S sanchezi. Last is S rhombeus.


Are you sure? I will jump on it if its a sanchezi.
[/quote]
If you mean the video. Yes . But then what do I know lol.
[/quote]

Was that sarcasm lol, because I thought you were really good at ID piranhas?

Yes I mean the video.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol i told ya the first two were sanchezi.. although i dnt know why i changed my mind to rhom... Fish #3 is deff rhom


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah after looking at the fish again the 3rd one I think that its a rhom too because the scutes are lined up pretty good, I couldn't get close enough to see the other 2 belly's though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Restricted- said:


> First 2 are S sanchezi. Last is S rhombeus.


Are you sure? I will jump on it if its a sanchezi.
[/quote]
If you mean the video. Yes . But then what do I know lol.
[/quote]

Was that sarcasm lol, because I thought you were really good at ID piranhas?

Yes I mean the video.
[/quote]
Yup a bit of sarcasm


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ahah okay! I'll just grab one and hope for the best.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Go with #2 lol


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm going to lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Restricted- said:


> I was thinking more sanchezi for both fish #1 and #2, but I think fish #3 might possibly be a marginatus?!


I don't know but people have told me number 3 is a deff rhom... I am not sure which one to buy.
[/quote]

He's a unique looking rhom, that's for sure...I'd buy him, regardless!...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Nah I am going to pass on the rhom and buy what hastatus said should be a sanchezi. Not too interested in a rhom right now, they are nice but I really like the red of a sanchezi..


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sanchezi or marg possibly


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

liz13 said:


> Sanchezi or marg possibly


Please qualify "marginatus".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To end the speculation on this fishes ID, I've taken clips of the video to show you why fish 1 and 2 are S. sanchezi. Fish 3 is clearly S. rhombeus. There is no spilo/macu in any of these images/video. Certainly no S. marginatus.

View attachment Sfish3.JPG

S rhombeus
View attachment Sfish2.JPG

S. sanchezi
View attachment Sfish1.JPG

S. sanchezi

Feel free to disagree, but be prepared to back up your comments.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with you hastatus. At first I thought maybe the first one in those pics might be a sanchezi but after looking at the other pics they definitely don't look the same. HD video coming soon.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

here is another vid but in HD


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Da said:


> I was thinking more sanchezi for both fish #1 and #2, but I think fish #3 might possibly be a marginatus?!


I don't know but people have told me number 3 is a deff rhom... I am not sure which one to buy.
[/quote]

He's a unique looking rhom, that's for sure...I'd buy him, regardless!...








[/quote]

Know what I may do that...get the rhom. Even though I said I didn't want one..


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I couldn't say for sure which 1 i'd do....... I personally like them all. Seeing them everyday is interesting though. Seeing how they're growing and how they're personalities change. All I can say is have fun!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryan25 said:


> I couldn't say for sure which 1 i'd do....... I personally like them all. Seeing them everyday is interesting though. Seeing how they're growing and how they're personalities change. All I can say is have fun!


I agree with you, they are all nice and I would like to get them all, but I only have 2 tanks right now and I've decided to use one to breed my convicts so I have to pick one of the piranhas for my 75gal!


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

lol Convicts drive me crazy after seeing so many in my time working at PU... and i'll see more!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I bet, still got a whole tank of them there too. Sell em tome as feeders for like 0.50$ea


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Restricted- said:


> I agree with you hastatus. At first I thought maybe the first one in those pics might be a sanchezi but after looking at the other pics they definitely don't look the same. HD video coming soon.


S sanchezi morphology is interesting. Juveniles are difficult to ID via the untrained eye. Small specimen spotting is variable consistent with most other species. Which is where the confusion is. Then follow it up with the caudal fin, you'll get marginatus or some other off the wall species.

Even J. Gery who described the species put it with spilopleura complex instead of rhombeus group.

For those of you guessing pay partucular attention to descriptions before making a very wild guesses. It clutters up the id forum and leaves the person wanting an id confused or wrong id. My advice stay out of iding if your unable to understand descriptions.

Cheers.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks hastatus. I ended up getting the rhom. Guess I wanted something a little larger eventually


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Restricted- said:


> Thanks hastatus. I ended up getting the rhom. Guess I wanted something a little larger eventually


Given time, good filtration and tank you should have a nice specimen.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

hastatus said:


> Thanks hastatus. I ended up getting the rhom. Guess I wanted something a little larger eventually


Given time, good filtration and tank you should have a nice specimen.
[/quote]

I agree, already active and just in the tank a couple hours.


----------

